

Has the TIME Person of the Year vote been fixed? - MattBearman

A few days ago I voted for Edward Snowden, and at the time I&#x27;m sure he had nearly 200,000 votes. Now he only has 44,000 - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;poy.time.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;25&#x2F;vote-now-who-should-be-times-person-of-the-year&#x2F;slide&#x2F;edward-snowden&#x2F;
======
dylz
It has always been. The online vote is just merely for fun, the actual
choosing is done by the editors, and hsa absolutely nothing to do with the
online vote.

------
api
I love how the Internet is facilitating this slow awakening to the degree to
which the media is controlled and spun.

~~~
sparkie
The media is not controlled at all!

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R9oJZswV6Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R9oJZswV6Y)

